# Possibilities: Luminus CBM-390 or CSM-390 LED with sleeved 6xLithium cells



## pnwoutdoors (Dec 11, 2010)

*Question to CPF custom makers:* What would be involved in creating a hand-held flashlight that utilized the Luminus CBM-390 or CSM-390 LED product, driving 2000, 4000, 6000 lumens of output with respectable run-times?



================



It seems that there are several high-output flashlights coming to market with a sleeved arrangement of multiple 3.x volt Lithium-based cells resulting in output well north of 1000 lumens, some far higher.



Examples of this format: RMSK SR6000, JetBeam Raptor RRT-3, OLight SR-90 Intimidator, Sunwayman M60R, NeoFab Legion II, the TrustFire X2 SST-50, and others. Earlier in the year, CPF'er Pepko put together a MagLite 5D with the Luminus CBM-390 for a 4500 lumens beast in a MagLite package (albeit extremely long).



With a suitable 3.7V lithium-based cell, grouped together into a multi-cell sleeved or pack arrangement, it ought to be possible to effectively drive one of these Luminus CBM-3990 or CSM-390 LED cells to have fair run-times. Imagine, 5000+ lumens in a 3-mode (hi/med/lo) format with strong heat management in a hand-held format.



Discussion.


----------

